# What is stress founder?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Free Horse

We are at the very beginning stages of thinking about a horse or two and CL is stuffed with free horses but they are either very old, very young or have health issues.

But as it/they will be ridden by youngsters, its not going to be a hard life.

Having spent many years working with horses in my misspent youth I am familiar with founder but stress founder is a new one to me.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Stress founder is basically the same thing as founder from too much grain or lush grass ... same issues and same results, but is usually caused from high fever from illness, being run on hard roads and I've heard of it happening with long distance hauling, especially in hot weather.

You will not be able to tell how much damage there is without Xrays to determine if there is rotation of the coffin bone and if so, how much. She may be fine if she is kept shod, particularly with a bar shoe ... and then again, she may not stay sound.


----------

